# Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?



## brechwertmyoper (1. Februar 2013)

*Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Hi Community, 

bin jetzt seit 4 Jahren wieder stolzer Besitzer eines PCs (Umstieg Notebook). 

Was gibt es denn, was man sich noch Tolles zusätzlich gönnen könnte? 
*So ein kleines Gourmets Stück für,in und um den PC.  *

Wäre schön, wenn ich/wir ein paar Impressionen sammeln könnten. Vielleicht auch den Nutzen aufzeigen 

Schickes Sound System, Soundkarte oder Headset? Extra Monitor für mehr Übersicht? Nen schönen Stuhl für den Allerwertesten? Lenkrad? Irgendwelche Unterstützungen in der Bedienung? Windows 8 Pro *hust*? Irgendeine interessante Software? USB Raketenwerfer? 

Mir fällt aber nichts ein. 
Erzählt doch mal was euch glücklich macht bzw. was ihr schon habt 

Vielen Dank


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (1. Februar 2013)

Ich denke du hast ja schon selbst ein Paar gute Vorschläge gemacht, ne wasserkühlung vieleicht noch.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Was ist ein wenig Geld?
Sowohl Sound System, Lenkrad, Wakü und auch ein Kopfhörer mit Micro können mehr als 1.000€ kosten.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist ein wenig Geld?
> Sowohl Sound System, Lenkrad, Wakü und auch ein Kopfhörer mit Micro können mehr als 1.000€ kosten.


 
Danke für die Frage. Ich habe das mit dem Geld mal oben heraus genommen. Mal ganz unabhängig vom Finanziellem ( vielleicht kann man sich auch von etwas Teurem inspirieren lassen  )

Ich würde einfach gerne mal ein paar interessante Ansätze kennenlernen


----------



## Metalic (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Wenn das Geld erst einmal nebensächlich ist, dann würde ich auch zu einer vernünftigen Wasserkühlung raten oder eben für mich persönlich auch sehr reizvoll, hochwertige Kopfhörer mit entsprechendem Verstärker.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Beschreib doch mal was du bereits im und am Rechner hast oder poste mal ein paar nette Bildchen. Dann lassen sich bestimmt ein paar schöne Dinge empfehlen, die dir den Geldbeutel etwas leichter machen.


----------



## NUMBER_9 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Ich werf mal Budget mäßig die Superlux HD662 + Asus Xonar DX  oder DG ins Rennen.

Da hast du mit sehr wenig Geld sehr viel Spaß !!!


----------



## NussiBussi (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Besitzt du eine SSD?


----------



## Xaipe (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Beleuchtung ist auch immer schön, ein LED Schlauch gibts schon so ab 15 Euro. Macht bei PC's mit Fenstern echt was her.
Ich hab mir letztens richtig dekadent 300 Euro Stereomonitore gegönnt (mit der Asus Xonar wirklich ein Ohrenschmaus), beleuchtete Tastatur und einen Monitor mit höherer Auflösung, der ehemalige ist jetzt nur noch Zweitbildschirm


----------



## derP4computer (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*



> bin jetzt seit 4 Jahren wieder stolzer Besitzer eines PCs ........


Wie wäre es mit einem neuen PC? 
Oder z.B. eine oder zwei SSD, Win8, 27 Zoll LED, .......... TV Karte, Soundkarte, usw. ............ oder sparen für den Urlaub.


----------



## Z3Rlot (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Guter Chefsessel mit geilen Tisch  geiles kleines Gehäuse mit Wakü


----------



## Netboy (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Ach nimm 2 davon Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD7000 Serie » VTX3D RADEON HD 7990, 6144 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, Mini-DP, HDMI, DVI
und 2 davon Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » Intel » Intel 910 Series PCI Express SSD - 400GB
Wenns nicht auf dein Bord passt hier was passendes ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS, C602 (dual Sockel-2011, quad PC3-12800R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVDY0-G0EAY00T) in Mainboards: Intel Xeon | heise online Preisvergleich
ggf. auch das EVGA | Products | EVGA Classified SR-X | 270-SE-W888-KR
dann solltest du aber 2 davon holen da es kein crossfire unterstützt EVGA | Products | EVGA GeForce GTX 690 | 04G-P4-2690-KR

Noch Geld übrig ? Da geht noch einiges


----------



## smoGG (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Anderen Usern Hardware schenken. Nein Spaß beiseite 
Eventuell auf 3D umsteigen, oder einfach ne bessere Maus/Tastatur oder vielleicht doch einen zweit PC für sich selber oder Freundin/Frau/Freunde....

Schau dir vllt mal ein paar Tagebücher an, das inspiriert mich jedenfalls immer


----------



## brechwertmyoper (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Einen schönen guten Morgen,

( gleich geht's wieder los zur Arbeit ) ...

*@ Metalic : * Kann man bei einer Wasserkühlung von einem fast geräuschlosem System sprechen ? Macht es auch Spaß sowas einzubauen oder ist es eher doch ein schwieriges Unterfangen. Hättest du mal einen Link zu einem Verstärker, der vielleicht auch noch an den Schreibtisch passt. Sind externe Soundlösungen empfehlenswert ( USB Soundkarten ) ?

*@ h.101 : * Ich glaube das erspare ich euch mit meinem kleinen Plätzchen ( verdrängt wie ein Hündchen von der Hausherrin, ab in die Ecke  )


*@ NUMBER_9 : * Or schick, die Kopfhörer sehen ja gigantisch aus. Gleich mal über den Preis informieren. Gibt es eigentlich eine Kabellose Soundlösung ? Bzw irgendwas, was ich an meinen Stuhl machen kann. So eine Art Surround Sound Stuhl ? Ich glaube, wenn ich hier anfange Kabel mit Boxen zu verlegen, werd ich erwürgt 


*@ NussiBussi : * Habe noch keine SSD. Da hatte ich bewußt drauf verzichtet. Die möchte ich mir gerne nächsten Monat zulegen, wenn dann meine Testphase von Windows 7 vorbei ist. Ich überlege dann auf Windows 8 umzusteigen und dann auch die Lizenz zu kaufen. 


Windows 8 ? Nutzt das schon jemand. Mit welcher Programmiersprache werden denn die Apps im Windows Store programmiert ? Visual Basic ?


*@ Xaipe : * Stereomonitore ? Gleich mal googeln.


*@ derP4computer : * Eigentlich auch nicht schlecht , es ist nie zu früh zum Aufrüsten .


*@ L0L: * Ich denke nen richtigen Chefsessel werde ich mir holen. Hier auch nochmal die Frage ob es da etwas gibt mit integrierter Soundlösung? Ich dächte, dass ich da mal was gesehen habe.


*@ Netboy : * Da spende ich lieber anderen Usern eine Grafikkarte  ... 


*@ smoGG : * Genau wie oben **spaß**  ... Tagebücher, gibt es da hier eine extra Abteilung **gleich mal schauen** ...  obwohl, ich muss erstmal zur Arbeit.


Bis heute Abend 19:00 Uhr .... und vielen Dank erstmal


----------



## orca113 (2. Februar 2013)

Ne Netzwerkkarte oder ein gutes Soundsystem. Vielleicht Teufel.


----------



## AeroX (3. Februar 2013)

SSD sollte Pflicht sein zudem noch ein schönes Soundsystem was einen ordentlichen Klang hat


----------



## joasas (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Monitor mit einer Auflösung jenseits von FullHD und IPS Panel? Alternativ ist natürlich ein Atmolight immer eine schicke Sache, hier würde ich allerdings auf LED Streifen mit WS2812 Controllern zurückgreifen, nette Sache wenn man jede LED einzeln steuern kann. 

PS: Wozu eine Netzwerkkarte? Server und Spezialanwendungen ausgenommen sehe ich bei einem PC nicht die Notwendigkeit einer diskreten Netzwerkkarte (LWL mal ausgenommen).


----------



## Metalic (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*



brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> *@ Metalic : * Kann man bei einer Wasserkühlung von einem fast geräuschlosem System sprechen ? Macht es auch Spaß sowas einzubauen oder ist es eher doch ein schwieriges Unterfangen. Hättest du mal einen Link zu einem Verstärker, der vielleicht auch noch an den Schreibtisch passt. Sind externe Soundlösungen empfehlenswert ( USB Soundkarten ) ?



Das mit der Wasserkühlung wäre so mein Vorhaben wenn ich Geld loswerden will.  Habe davon nur selber keine Ahnung, also müsste mich damit erst beschäftigen, von daher kann ich dir dazu nicht so viel sagen. Was die Lautstärke angeht kommt das auch sehr auf deine Kühlung des Radiators an. Wie groß, welche Qualität und und und. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich da eine falsche Vorstellung von der Wakü habe.
Bei dem Kopfhörerverstärker kommt es drauf an was du ausgeben willst.  Zum Beispiel so etwas: Box Design by Pro-Ject Audio Systems


----------



## To4sty (3. Februar 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ne Netzwerkkarte oder ein gutes Soundsystem. Vielleicht Teufel.



Da widerspricht sich etwas. 

Also Ich würde mir eine Mecha kaufen und eine gute Passiv Anlage.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich ein oder zwei SSDs kaufen, dann einen guten 3D Monitor, einen coolen Tisch für den Monitor samt Sessel. Oder du guckst mal nach, ob man bezüglich Grafikkarte oder Prozessor noch was neues einbauen kann.


----------



## kev2k (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Wenn ich ein bisschen was übrig hätte würde ich mir ein neues Stereo Soundsystem zulegen, mit ordentlichen Standboxen und Stereoverstärker. Zusätzlich dann zum zocken noch ordentliche Kopfhörer + Mic. Wenn dann immer noch was übrig bleibt dann ein 27'' IPS Monitor mit einer ordentlichen Auflösung
Dann noch eine mechanische Tastatur und ne neue Maus 
Auf eine SSD würde ich auch nicht mehr verzichten wollen


----------



## Wambofisch (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was kann man sich eigentlich noch "Schönes" gönnen, zusätzlich für den PC ?*

Also ich würde eine pneumatikanlage einbauen, welche auf Knopfdruck des seitenteil hochfährt, einfach nur weils schön ist 
Entsprechende Schönheit im Innenraum vorrausgesetzt 

Kostet zwar etwas mehr, ist aber ein nettes schmankerl


----------

